# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  القطيف كانت بلد الزراعة و البحر و الصناعة

## أبو سلطان

*القطيف كانت بلد الزراعة و البحر و الصناعة* 

*لا يخفى على الجميع فإن قري القطيف قبل البترول، كانت قرى تحترف الصناعة بامتياز و الزراعة بتخصص فائق و ركوب البحر باحتراف.*

*و قرى القطيف تنقسم إلى قسمين: فلاحية و صناعية.* 

*و لنبدأ بالقرى الفلاحية.*

*فئة قرى الفلاحين [النخالوة]:*
*غالبية أهالي القطيف هم القرويين التي تحيط بهم النخلة من جميع جوانبهم، و أهلها يطلق عليهم الفلاحين أو [النخالوة]، و هذه الفئة تتخصص بعمل الفلاحة و تربية الدواجن و الحيوان و بعض الحرف اليدوية التي تخصهم و تخص غيرهم أحيانا.* 

*و الفلاحة هو معالجة ما تنتجه النخلة من رطب و سلوق و تمور و أيضا الإستعداد إليها، و أيضا زراعة الأرض كالبرسيم [الگت] و الدخن للحيوان و باقي خضار السوق كالفجل و البقل و الطماطم و الباذنجان و غيرهم للإستهلاك الإنساني و بعض النخيل بها لومي و ترنج.*

*و فئة منهم تتخصص في تربية المنتوجات الأخرى كالالبطيخ و الطروح و الجراميز.* 

*و أيضا عمل النساء الذؤوب لمعالجة الحيوان كالبقر و الغنم من حلب و تربية و تعليف و رعاية ما تخلف من أولاد، و معالجة منتجاتها من تحويل الحليب إلى لبن و دهن و غيرها.* 

*و أيضا معالجة مخلفات النخلة الخفيفة كالخوص في صناعة (السميم) كأبسطة عامة و لتسقيف العشيش، و الظروف لحفظ التمور و تسمى (القلات) جمع قلة [گله]. و من العقب [عگب] عمل المصليات و السُفر ـ سفر الأكل - و أيضا المراوح [المهاف] و غيرها.*

*و للمرأة عمل آخر في أيام الشتاء تقوم به لا يعمله الرجل، فهي بالإضافة بقيامها بعمل الطبيخ تنقل الأكل على رأسها من الديرة إلى النخيل و تجني السقط من ما يقع من النخلة على الأرض و تجز البرسيم و الدخن من ضاحيتها التي اختارت موقعها بنفسها أيام الصيف و لعلها عالجت أرضها أيضابنفسها و بذرتها بيدها لأبقارها.* 


** * ** 

*و من عادة غالبية الفلاحين أن لهم منزلين: أحدهما صيفي في النخل و الآخر شتوي في الديرة.*


** * ** 

*كما أنه كان يوجد عمل كبير لكبار السن و المعاقين و خصوصا من فقد منهم نعمة البصر وهو التعامل مع الليف بتصنيعه و تحويله إلى حبال و غيره.* 

*و المرأة و الرجل كلاهما بالتساوي يقومان يوميا ببيع ما ينتجه حقلهم [المستأجر طبعا من مالكه]، من النخلة و باقي الشجر من حول النخلة، كاللوز و الرمان و التين و التوث و غيرهم.*


** * ** 

*ملاحظة: غالبية من يملك النخيل كانوا هم البدو أو أهل القلعة و قليل من أهل القرى، و يبرم عقد بين المالك [الملاك] و المستأجر [الأكار] عمره 4 سنوات قابل للتمديد. و بعضهم القليل يتوارثوا استئكار النخل من مالكيه أبا عن جد لحسن التعامل بينهم. و من الجدير بالذكر أن من يفسد هذه العقود هم الفلاحين الجيران أنفسهم، بحيث يذهب للمالك و يزايد على جاره ويكسب الأيجارو يقوم الآخر و يعمل لصاحبه كما عمل به، و يأخذ نخله منه، و تراهم كل ينقل عشيشه لنخل جاره، لكن عملهم هذا لا يخلف من مودتهم لبعض أو أخوتهم و صداقتهم و تعونهم لبعضهم البعض، شيء سيء.*

*و الأجر للنخل مقابل كذا قلة تمر من هذا النوع، تدفع في أول الشتاء، و هناك و تفاصيل أخرى تختلف بين المالك الحضري و المالك البدوي.* 

*فالبدوي يقنع بالتمر زائد راتب يومي من الرطب في أيام الصيف يصله إلى بيته في عنك بواسطة رجل أو شاب عمله تخصص في توصيل الرواتب، و غداء له في النخل في يوم من كل أسبوع من أسابيع الصيف. و على الأكار شبع بطن المالك و من حظر معه دون أن يسموا، و إلا سمع كلام لا يعجبه، - (العيش من العيش مو العيش من بسمله).*

*أما المالك الحضري فيطلب زيادة على التمور المتنوعة النظيفة و الراتب من الرطب الراقي اليومي تحمله إلى بيتهم الفلاحة نفسها و تسلمه بنفسها للعائلة، و دهن و حليب و لومي سنوي يسلموا يومبا، و بعضهم يشترط جلسة لأكثر من عصر يوم في الأسبوع في عريش الفلاح يقدم له الماء البارد في شربَة خاصة معطرة بطعم الورد و عصير [شربت] خاص بعصير اللومي!!*


** * ** 

*و هناك فئة من الفلاحين يعملون في معالجة النخلة في فن إزالة مخلفاتها الثقيلة بتقطيع ما نفق منها و جعلها نافعة لأعمال أخرى كالبناء، مثلا: كالجدوع و السعف و الجريد، و جدوع المقابر و عمل آنية منها لتقديم مواد المعيشة للحيوان كمعالجة بعض الجزم بتجويفها لتقديم العلف الحيواني فيها كالگت و سقط النخيل و الدخن و تسمى [جفنة]. أما بقية الجزم و هي قيعان النخيل و هي كبيرة، فتذهب لصناعي الجص - و هو مادة البناء – لتصبح وقود.*

*و هذا الفن الراقي يصنعونه رجال [نخالوة] أيضا و يطلق عليهم اسم [المساجنية] و مفرده مسجن و العمل إسمه: تسجين، و هم عوائل فلاحية متخصصة في ذلك العمل متقنة لعملها، و تسمى هذه العوائل ببيت المسجن.* 

*كما أن هناك أناس متخصصين في جرد الخوص - و هو ورق النخلة - من السعف الذي تصنع من جيده السميم، و الذي غير جيد يباع للداغة مصنعي الفخار لجعله وقود، و تحويله إلى جريد.* 

*و يصنع من هذا الجريد أشياء كثيرة كأسرة النوم و سكن المعاريس و منزات الأطفال و بناء حضور "جمع حضرة" لصيد الأسماك، و غيرها الكثير.* 

** 
*و لكي يكون هذا الجريد معمر دون أن تتلفه الحشرات يلم في حزم و يجمع و له أناس متخصصون يحملونه للبحر فيتركونه تحت الماء المالح ستة أشهر و بعدها يرفعونه و بهذه الطريقة يكون قد حصن ضد الحشرات لا تعشش فيه و تنخره، و قد عاش العمر كله صحيحا معافا.*


** * ** 

*و كل فرد في الأسرة الفلاحية كبر أو صغر امرأة أو رجل ولد أو بنت جميعا يعملون من طلوع الفجر حتى الغروب في أعمال النخلة و ما حولها من [خراف] "جني" الرطب و تجهيز السلوق في وقت التسليق، و معالجة التمور و سقاية الأرض و زراعة المنتوجات و جنيها و قطفها و تشطيب أشجارها.*

*كما إن للمرأة دور آخر و هو البقرة و هي من تملكها و تملك ما تخلفه من نسل، و ليس لزوجها فيها حق غير مشاركة العائلة في أكل ما تنتجه، و تملكها بالشراكة مع أحد الأثرياء غير زوجها تتعاقد معه أن تربي له بقرته [بالنص] شراكة، و لها جميع ما تنتج من مأكولات و مشروبات، و لهما الإثنان البقرة و أولاها بالتساوي.*

*و بهذا تتكفل بجميع مصاريفها الشخصية و مصاريف أولادها السنوية دون الرجوع إلى زوجها، و تفضل مبلغا جيدا لتقوم في كل ما بعد سنتان بالحج أو بزيارة أبا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام لأن السفر يستغرق 9 أشهر أما الزوج فعليه إصلاح البيت.*

*كما إنها أيضا، الأم و الحامل و النفساء و المرضعة و المربية.*

*و في الليل يجتمعوا الرجال في جانب و النساء في الجانب الآخر في العريش و بالتداول بين البيوت، يشربون القهوة و يدخنون النارجيلة للرجال و [الگدو] للنساء. [يتعايون] أي يختلفون و يتناقشون في أمور القرية و قل أن تجدهم اجتمعوا في كلمة واحدة، فالكل يريد و بصوت أجش أن لا يغلبه الآخر في ما قال، لكنهم في نفس الوقت يشتغلون و ينتجون**.*

 

*فالرجال يعالجون شيء من منتوجات النخلة و هو الحبال مثلا بكل أشكاله و غيره، و النساء تعمل السفيف أو تخيط ما أنتجوه من سفيف و لمه على بعض لصنع القفيف و الزبلان و المراحل و المخارف و المرافع و السجادات و السفر و المراوح و غيرها.* 

 

*و بقلوب بيضاء و صفاء الضمير، يحبون بعضهم و يخافون على بعضهم و على جيرانهم بعيدين من الشكوك و المخاوف، و تنتهي عتمتهم و في الرابعة ليلا تقريبا كما يرونها من مواقع النجوم تذهب كل عائلة إلى بيتها لتنام، لتصبح غدا مع أول أذان للصبح أو زعقة ديك يثقون به.*

*و الفقر لم يمر على بيوت أهل القطيف في ذلك الوقت قط .*

*العم أبو سلطان* 

*يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله الله يا أبو سلطان 

يا علي يا علي 

ذكرتنا باللذي كان مضى 

لحقنا على أواخر ذيك الفترات من الخير اللي ما يحمله حمالي

كنا نشتغل في كل يوم شغله 

يوم نقص ( نحش ) أسل ونبيعه للي يسووا المديد 

ويوم نسحت يريد النخل ونبيعه على القفاصه 

ويوم فالف نشتغل في العمار 

وكانت الاجره ما تزيد على فلافين الى خمسين ريال 

وتالي قمنا ندخل تريبات الرمل الى البيوت 

وكنت من اللي مررره با أروح أشتغل في أرامكو >>>أرانكوووه 

بس ما كتب رب العالمين 

والحمد لله رب العالمين على كل حال 

ايييييييه الله يذكرها بالخير ذيك الأيام 

بس ما عليك طيبة القلب للحين موجودة بالرغم من اللي صاير هالايام 

عند أهل القطيف الطيبين ، وبس تجينا الديره مجهزين الك 

ذيك القهوه ( الغاويه) وياها تمرة خلاص مالت بيت 

وداكوه اليوم بنروح نحدق وبنطب للهوامير اذا حصلنا في يافور واحد لو بالول مو مشكله 

با أضمه الك ونسويه مرقة هامور ويا عيش مشخول 

أيا بااااااااااااااه وبعد مناك وكنك ما تدري مشكاب جرجير ويا بصل أخضر وعليه لوميه 

خلاص خلاص طلبناك .............قول تم  :bigsmile:  الغداء عندنا 

واصل أخونا أبو سلطان بدون فاصل 

مأجور ومثاب 


فمان الله

----------


## أبو سلطان

> الله الله يا أبو سلطان 
> 
> 
> يا علي يا علي  
> ذكرتنا باللذي كان مضى 
> الله ايذكرك بالخير يا غناتي 
> ويصبحك بالعافية  
> 
> لحقنا على أواخر ذيك الفترات من الخير اللي ما يحمله حمالي 
> ...



*و شكرا أخونا و مشرفنا واحد فاضي على تلطيف الجو*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الفئة الثانية القرى الملتصقة بالسوق.*

*كلنا نعرف أن هناك قرى أخرى متناثرة و ملتصقة بالسوق و القلعة، فيا هل ترى ما هو إسم هي هذه القرى و ما هو عملها؟*

*و هل هذه القرى متخصصة في أعمال أخرى غير الفلاحية و لنبدأ بالبحث فيها لنرى و نبدأ:*


*نعم هذه القرى ليس لها علاقة بالنخلة مباشرة و لها تخصصات أخرى:*

** القلعة*
*و هي العاصمة و بها يسكن الناس الكبار أصحاب الأملاك و الأموال كما كانت أيضا العاصمة الثانية للعلم و العلماء و كانت تسمى قديما بـ[النجف الصغراء].*

*و كان بها بيوت كلها مبنية بالحجر البحري و الجص و بثلاث طوابق أو أكثر، و مسورة من جميع الجهات بسور عالي و سميك و بها أربع بوابات كبار: واحدة على البحر من الشرق، و ثانية على باب الشمال غربا، و ثالثة على السوق من الجنوب، و رابعة من جهة الشمال.*


** 
*بوابة القلعة من الشمال* 

** 
*سور القلعة من الشرق، و النقل العام للبضائع من الميناء* 
 

*صناعة الجص* 
*و غالبية أهلها لهم دكاكين في السكة [الصكة]، أي السوق الرئيسي في المنطقة، للمواد الغدائية، يبيعون فيها و يشترون يشاركهم في هذا العمل عائلة الحاج عبد الله طه الحداد الوكيل الحصري في المنطقة لسيارات المرسيدس، و هم من الشريعة و لهم ديوانية كبيرة مفتوحة لمن يريد أن يأكل الغداء يوميا و مطبخ مستقل لخدمة هذه الديوانية.*


** 

*السكة سوق التجار* 
** باب الشمال:* 
*و تقع للغرب من القلعة و تفتح القلعة عليها دروازتها الغربية، التي تسمى بدروازة باب الشمال.* 

*و تتخصص باب الشمال في فن البحارة و صيد السمك من حول السيف أي الشاطئ كبحر الناصرة مثلا، بجلب أحلى الأسماك اليومية الطازجة الصغيرة، و يأتي البحارة بهذه الأسماك في العصر من كل يوم و يبيعونه بأنفسهم، و تباع فور وصولها لتكون إداما للعشاء، و غالبا ما تكون مشوية* 

*فتمر مساء على معظم البيوت و ترى [شعاويل] دخان شوي السمك و تشمه بمسافة طويلة، و خصوصا الجواف الطازج أبو [لصرورو] في غالبية البيوت، لأنه يعتبر الأكلة الشعبية المفضلة، و ياما شبعنا منه و من أكله، و الصافي [المفصلات] في البيوت الأخرى الراقية.* 

*و يؤكل بعضه و البعض الآخر يعلق في الملالة [ثلاجة أيام زمان] للصباح مع البيّوت، و البيوت ما تبقى من العيش الأبيض، و يكون فطورا للأطفال اللذين يناموا مبكرين من مغرب من كثر لهجتهم و لعبهم طول النهار و لم يصبروا للعشاء.*


** 
*الملاله* 
*و من يأتي بهذه الأسماك يسموا كلاب السيف [چلاب السيف] و يستعملوا في ذلك عدة طرق كالـ[الغزل] الشباك و الحضرة و الحداق [الحداگ] و الجاروف، و غيرها، و غالبية هذه الأعمال تتم* 
*فردية، أو بنفرين، كما يشاركهم في هذا العمل قليل من أهل البحاري.*

** 
*الحضور* 
*أما نسائهم فيتخصصون في صنع [لحلا] السمك المجفف و شكه في [حبلة] و تعليقه على أسطح المنازل أو على أرضية البيوت لينشف، و أنت مار من حول هذه البيوت تتصور نفسك كأنك في مدينة نيويورك الآن أيام الكرسمس بتلك الباقات المعلقة الفواحة.*

*كما و يفوحوا الربيان و يجففوه، و غالبية هذه الأعمال للتجارة*

*و أهالي باب الشمال يملكون المعرفة في هذا العمل كما يشاركهم في ذلك أهل جزيرة تاروت.*

*و لك أن تتصور الذباب.* 

** يتلوهم إلى الجنوب أهل الجراري:* 
*و هذه القرية متخصصة في أعمال صناعة النسيج و صنع المديد، فهم صنّاع المديد و حيّاكي الردية النسائية البروجية و الشيل و الملافع و نسائهم صناعي الصراولة النسائية المحجلة و مطرزيها.* 


** 
*صناعة المديد* 
** و يتليهم المدارس:* 
*و هذه القرية تتخصص في صناعتي: الذهب و الأعمال الفخارية فهم من يصنعون الذهب و الفضة و كذلك يصنعون الفخار بجميع أنواعه، كالحبوب و الشربات و البغال و تنانير الخبازين و كل شيء يتعلق بتخزين و شرب الماء للإنسان ، و الطين لهذا العمل يأتي من القديح من أرض المطينة.*

*و كذلك بها سوق للجت [الگت] البرسيم و الحشيش و غيره من الأعلاف الحيوانية، و تقام يوميا في المساء .*

*و بها مصانع مستلزمات آثاث البيوت من اقفاصة و مناز للأطفال و [أسجام] جمع سجم أي [كرافي] جمع كرفاية، أعني بذلك أسرة النوم، و غيرها من آثاث البيوت.* 

** و يليهم الشريعة:* 
*و تتخصص الشريعة أيضا في صناعة الذهب لكن العمل الرثيسي لهذه القرية هو جزافة السمك أي بيعه جملة و قطاعي. و الأسماك في المنطقة الشرقية كلها كانت [ولا تزال] تأتي من أسواق الشريعة* 

*كما إن في الشريعة مناطق تجارية حرة تشتهر بها و هي سوق الخضرة الرئيسي التي تجذب كل الباعة و الشرايين جملة و قطاعي،* 

** 
*سوق الخضرة*
*و كذلك سوق الجَبَلة و هي مقصد رجال التجارة لبيع الرز و السكر بالجملة و كذلك بيع الماشية كالأغنام و الجمال و البقر و الحمير و هي مركز البدو في بيعهم لأغنامهم و بعارينهم و شراء ما يلزمهم من مواد غدائية و غيرها، و خصوصا يوم الخميس.*


** 
*الجَبَلة* 
*أصبحت هذه السوق الآن، مواقف سيارات لسوق الخضرة*

*كما إن في الشريعة سوق أخرى تسمى سوق الدهن و كانت كل النساء الفلاحات يذهبن بمنتوجاتهن من دهن البقر يبيعونه هناك و كذلك نساء البدو يذهبن بمنتوجاتهن من دهن الغنم و ما يطلق عليه بـ[الخالدي] يبيعونه هناك.*


** 
*سوق الدهن* 
*و نسائهم يتخصصون في صناعة الغدنة و هي الأبسطة التي تفرش تحت الأسماك و تصنع أيضا من سعف النخل الأخضر الذي لم ييبس بعد، و تباع هذه الغدنة في سوق الخميس.* 

*و لنسائهم صناعة أخرى و هي شراء دهن الغنم [الخالدي] من البدو الذي لا يؤكل بشكله الأصلي و يعيدوا تصنيعه بما يسمى [تعشيق] بحيث يتم تلوينه من لون دهن عادي إلى اللون الأخضر و تغير رائحته، و هذه المواد المضافة أيضا تجعله يعمر و يصبر مدة من الزمن أطول دون أن يتلف أو يعفن.* 

*و من ثم إعادة بيعه في نفس السوق.* 

*و قد اصبحت هذه السوق الآن موقف سيارات أيضا لسوق اللحم من خلفها الجنوبي.*

*كما لنسائهم عمل آخر و هو عمل تصنيع مادة إسمها [اليات] و يستخرج من شحوم الحيوان بعد طبخه و إذابته، و يباع في دكاكين تخصصت في خدمات بيع مواد زينة النساء من [اليات] و عطور بدائية أخرى ليضعوها في رؤوسهم بعد غسله لها بطين يؤتى به من الخويلدية [ يعني شامبوه قطيفي] يسمى [طين اخويلدي] - و لا يزال موجود وطيب لتنظيف شعر الرأس و دواء لفروته ضد القشرة - يوجد حاليا منه في سوق الخميس - تباع كل هذه المواد في بعض دكاكين الشريعة و باب الشمال.* 

** و نذهب غربا لمياس و هي قرية القصابين. و هم متخصصين فقط في القصابة - جزارين . و يقال أنهم ينتموا قديما لقبيلة بني خالد القبيلة القطيفية المشهورة، يقال إن جاء منهم شخص هنا إسمه [مياس] و تشيع و تزوج و كان ثري وقد بنى بهذه المنطقة حسينية فجذب إليها السادة و المؤمنين.*

*وبهذه القرية أيضا سوق تسمى [سوق مياس] و كانت الباعة فيها غالبهم من البحرين يجلبون إليها كل ما هو جديد من البحرين من ملابس رجال و غيرها و كانت هذه السوق هي سوق الموضة للرجال و للنساء.*

*و كانت هذه السوق و قد أصبحت الآن جزء من شارع الملك عبد العزيز من الغرب عند دكاكين الظامن للثلاجات و ليس محلها الآن أما سوق مياس الحالية من جهة الغرب فهي نخيل.* 

** و من الجنوب نأتي إلى الدبابية و كانت مسورة و هي بلد صناعة الحلوى القطيفية و لا زالت.*

** و من شرقها نذهب للكويكب و هذه البلدة تمون كل ما لم نأتي على ذكر له من صناعات أخرى و من يد عاملة و غيرها و كذلك تشترك مع الشريعة بتصنيع الدهن الخالدي لكن بصفة تجارية.*


** 
*صناعة ماء الورد* 
** أما سيهات و جزيرة تاروت فتخصصهم أكثر هو الغوص و جلب اللؤلؤ من أعماق المحيطات، و كذلك صيد الأسماك الكبيرة و تشترك معاهم صفوى في صيد الأسماك الكبيرة و الربيان، أيضا.*

*و بهذا نرى أن كل قرية من قرى القطيف تتخصص في صناعة ما، بحيث أن القطيف كانت الممول الوحيد لكل ما حولها في المنطقة الشرقية من كل شيء. و لا توجد مدينة تظاهيها أبدا و لم تكن في أي حاجة إلى أي مدينة أخرى لأي شيء يكون،* *فبها الميناء الرئيسي للمنطقة و سوقها المركزي [الجبلة] السوق الحرة.*


** 
*النقل العام للبضائع القادمة من الجمرك في القطيف و الذاهبة للسوق الرئيسي الجبله في القطيف* 
*هذا و دمتم بألف خير*

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكور على الصور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> شكرا على الصور



*أخوي الشقيقي بس الصور أعجبتك لكن ما عليه صاحب النصيفة ربحان*

*و مشكور على المرور*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مشكور على الصور



* أفع أختي بس الصور كانت حلوة*

*بس ياريتش شفتيها على الطبيعة كانت بعد أحلى و أحلى* 

*و مشكورة على المرور*

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 

_ماءشاءالله يابوسلطان_ 

_موضوعك جداً رااااائع_ 

_منااااضر وصور جمييله_ 

_يعطييك الله العافيه اخي_ 

_على المجهود الطيب تسلم ودووووووم_ 

_الله لايحرمنا منك ومن مواااضييعك الروووووووعه_

----------

